# Datensätze kopieren [MS SQL 2005 Server]



## Arndtinho (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte Daten von einer Tabelle in eine andere kopieren.
Dabei soll geprüft werden, ob der zu kopierende Datensatz in 
der Zieltabelle bereits vorhanden ist. Dazu habe ich mir 
folgendes Statement geschrieben:
	
	
	



```
INSERT INTO zieltablle (att1, att2, att3) 
   SELECT src.val1, src.val2, src.val3 
      FROM sourcetabelle src
         INNER JOIN (
            SELECT val1	FROM zieltabelle
         ) ziel 
            ON ziel.val1 <> src.val1
      WHERE src.status = 'OK'
```
Aber es werden keine Daten eingefügt. Wo ist mein Denkfehler?

In der Zieltabelle stehen derzeit keine Daten. In der Sourcetabelle 
4. Also habe ich erwartet, dass alle 4 Datensätze eingefügt werden in 
die Zieltabelle.

Viele Grüße
Arndtinho


----------

